# Headlight range control defective error...help!



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Headlight range control defective error...help! Update fault light fixed!*

Hey guys, 

I recently got my air setup installed and didn't have any fault codes or anything, but I noticed that my headlights were pointing a little low since I lowered my drive height. So I decided to use the vcds to recalibrate the headlight range. 

VCDS / 55 xenon range/ basic settings group 001 then group 002 to relearn 

After doing this I got a "headlight range control defective" error light. But after doing the adaptation it looks as though my headlights are now in the correct height. The lights still do a range of motion sweep when I turn on my car but I have this stupid error that comes up. 

How many hid leveling sensors do we have? Is it 2 sensors...one on drivers front arm and one on drivers rear arm? I was only able to see the rear sensor arm without jacking up my car and taking off my wheels. The rear arm pivot was pointing the correct direction towards the outside of my car. I'm going to take a look at the front arm sensor tonight after work. 

Oh and I tried clearing the error code with vcds but as soon as I clear the code it would come right back on?!?!? 

Here's a pic of the error for reference. 
 

Anyone run into this issue before? 

******UPDATE FIX****** 
Problem fixed, I just needed to run the adaptation with the beta version vcds as advised by ross tech. I originally had the newest production 11.11.6 vcds software installed and tried the steps below and got the fault lights. Then did the same steps with the beta version and the fault light went away. Note this is only for the 2013 model A3's with the newer xenon software. So for future inquiries use beta verson 12.10 or production version 12.10 do not use the 11.11.6 version. 

Here are the steps in the vcds that I did: 

[Select] 
[55 - Xenon Range] 
[Basic Settings - 04] 
Select Basic headlamp setting from the drop-down menu. 
[Go!] to activate the Basic Setting. 

The meas. block field will show Running. 
Adjust the headlights using their manual adjusting screws as referenced against a suitable aiming target. 

[Stop] after any needed mechanical adjustments are completed. 

Select Acknowledge basic setting 
[Go!] to activate the Basic Setting. 
After the result of Finished Correctly appears click [Stop] 
The adjustment should now be learned. 
[Done, Go Back] 
Don't forget to check/clear fault codes afterwards. 
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

did u check if the rear and front sensors are at the correct position?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> did u check if the rear and front sensors are at the correct position?


 Only the rears they were pointed the correct position, is the front sensor on the drivers front control arm?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

I also found this http://www.a4mods.com/index.php?page=webcontent/pages/autolevel.html&category=6 

But the vcds menus look completely different to what I had.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

That happened to me too. It was like a glitch. Had to do it a few times for it to take. Don't know why it happened. Keep trying. Maybe turn the car off and wait and turn it back on. Hope this helps.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

So quick question are our headlights constantly leveling when we are driving or is it only when we start our cars? 

I'm assuming that the error I have means that my lights don't level when I'm driving...?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

SoSoA3 said:


> So quick question are our headlights constantly leveling when we are driving or is it only when we start our cars?
> 
> I'm assuming that the error I have means that my lights don't level when I'm driving...?


 
The lights are constantly leveling. 

No your lights are fine cause mine said this and they were working fine. It's like the control unit is not accepting the change. Just keep trying till it goes off. As soon as it goes off. turn the car off. I remember doing that on mine and when I started it up again the light never came back.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

neu318 said:


> The lights are constantly leveling.
> 
> No your lights are fine cause mine said this and they were working fine. It's like the control unit is not accepting the change. Just keep trying till it goes off. As soon as it goes off. turn the car off. I remember doing that on mine and when I started it up again the light never came back.


 Hmmm ok I guess I have to keep playing with it . Thanks for the suggestions though!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I want your cluster...


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ponto said:


> I want your cluster...


 LOL if you help me fix it, I'll take a picture of my cluster and mail it to you :thumbup::heart:. Seriously though I don't want to take it to the dealership and have them charge me +$100 to reset a light


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

Try disconnecting the battery for a few minutes, so the module resets itself.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

I had the same problem, your arm has to be backwards on the rear. The new cars do not have the adjustment arm on the front, only the rear driverside.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

daniel.ramirez said:


> Try disconnecting the battery for a few minutes, so the module resets itself.


 Ok I'll give that a try. 



skatevolcom2006 said:


> I had the same problem, your arm has to be backwards on the rear. The new cars do not have the adjustment arm on the front, only the rear driverside.


 Finally some confirmation! I checked and the pivot connection < was pointing to the outside of my car towards the tire not towards the center of my car. That's should be the correct angle right?


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

If I remember right it should 'V' towards the inside of the car, pointing away from the tire. I will double check mine tonight.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> If I remember right it should 'V' towards the inside of the car. I will double check mine tonight.


 Ok great thanks skater!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i did redlinerobs suspension this weekend, its pointed outwards towards tire


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i did redlinerobs suspension this weekend, its pointed outwards towards tire


 Yeah I actually just googled it and it is supposed to point outwards. 

SoSo, Did your car just randomly start doing this or were you working on it?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Yeah I actually just googled it and it is supposed to point outwards.
> 
> SoSo, Did your car just randomly start doing this or were you working on it?


 Just working on it, seemed like a common thing people did when lowering their cars?!??! Everything was working fine before. 

I mean it's like it has adapted because I can now see my hid cutoffs in peoples bumpers as before I could not.


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah when I lowered my car, I got the same message. I used the VCDS to clear the fault, performed the electrical adjustment (relearn the position), and then did the output test. Worked like a charm for me...no error code


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Try airing the car all the way up and turning the ignition off and on a few times. That way maybe it will see that it is back in the correct range.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Scuba*A3 said:


> Yeah when I lowered my car, I got the same message. I used the VCDS to clear the fault, performed the electrical adjustment (relearn the position), and then did the output test. Worked like a charm for me...no error code


 I am unable to clear the code and the vcds has had a couple of new revisions since all these older posts that I found in the search so the menus are way different and the output test is greyed out. Even the relearn basic settings menu is different, I'm not sure if I even did it correctly. Under the new vcds version there are not any groups 1 or 2 to relearn, in the drop down there were 3 selections: 

-adapation (when clicking this one I get an error, prolly because of the sensor being out of stock range) 
-basic settings (only button was "go", clicked that and nothing happens) 
-basic setting confirm (same with this one "go" and nothing happens) 

The fellow member that is helping with the vcds emailed ross tech, I think it may be due to the different vcds versions. I'll post pictures when I get some. 



skatevolcom2006 said:


> Try airing the car all the way up and turning the ignition off and on a few times. That way maybe it will see that it is back in the correct range.


 I will try that.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

maybe when u air it down too low it brokeded the sensor?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> maybe when u air it down too low it brokeded the sensor?


 I assumed that too but I looked at it, it looks fine. Also I didn't have any errors until I hooked it up to the vcds...


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

I think if you would have broke yours when airing out I should have broke mine already as well since we are running the same rear kit. 

Have you got under your car and looked at it yet? 

Also here is a pic of mine, it does point towards the tire. 

 
Untitled by jmsti, on Flickr


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> I think if you would have broke yours when airing out I should have broke mine already as well since we are running the same rear kit.
> 
> Have you got under your car and looked at it yet?
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I got under the car the day it happened and that's exactly how my rear sensor looks like pointing to the tire. 

Thanks a bunch Skater for posting up the pics too. I really appreciate everyone trying to help out. 

I don't think there is anything wrong with the sensor itself, I think it's just the new vcds software that has it screwed up. The member that is helping me with the vcds has sent my autoscan with the fault code to ross tech already so we are just waiting on them to send us some info.


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

If you wanted to double check the sensor, remove the arm linkage at the suspenion arm and move it up and down with the lights on and have onther person visually check to see if the light move up and down. Its the only way I know beside VCDS to check it out.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey guys just a lil update, I guess my 2013 A3 has different xenon software version (5M0-907-357-E and above) compared to the older A3's. So the adaptation process is a little different. This is what ross tech support sent my buddy helping me with the vcds. It's not a golf but it has the same xenon software version as the golf.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/inde...ntrol_(Xenon_with_AFS)#Headlight_Adjustment_2

We are going to play around with the vcds some more tonight after we get off work. Cross your fingers hope it works!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

SoSoA3 said:


> Hey guys just a lil update, I guess my 2013 A3 has different xenon software version (5M0-907-357-E and above) compared to the older A3's. So the adaptation process is a little different. This is what ross tech support sent my buddy helping me with the vcds. It's not a golf but it has the same xenon software version as the golf.
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/inde...ntrol_(Xenon_with_AFS)#Headlight_Adjustment_2
> 
> We are going to play around with the vcds some more tonight after we get off work. Cross your fingers hope it works!


That's how it is for my 2006. Good luck, keep us posted


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

neu318 said:


> That's how it is for my 2006. Good luck, keep us posted


Like this?

[Select]
[55 - Xenon Range]
[Basic Settings - 04]
Select Basic headlamp setting from the drop-down menu.
[Go!] to activate the Basic Setting.

The meas. block field will show Running.
Adjust the headlights using their manual adjusting screws as referenced against a suitable aiming target.

[Stop] after any needed mechanical adjustments are completed.

Select Acknowledge basic setting
[Go!] to activate the Basic Setting.
After the result of Finished Correctly appears click [Stop]
The adjustment should now be learned.
[Done, Go Back]
Don't forget to check/clear fault codes afterwards.
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]

The know the older version called for relearning different groups, my menu selection doesn't have any groups.

Yeah I'm really hoping it works too and that my fault light is on because my sensor is out of range. I will air up at different heights to see which one it likes haha.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Scuba*A3 said:


> If you wanted to double check the sensor, remove the arm linkage at the suspenion arm and move it up and down with the lights on and have onther person visually check to see if the light move up and down. Its the only way I know beside VCDS to check it out.


Haha no need to remove the arm linkage, I can just air up and down to check


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

SoSoA3 said:


> Like this?
> 
> [Select]
> [55 - Xenon Range]
> ...


No i'm sorry it's this one on the same page:

[Select]
[55 - Xenon Range]
[Basic Settings - 04]
Group 001
[Go!]
Activate the Basic Setting.
[ON/OFF/Next]
The meas. block field now shows "Wait" and should switch to "Adjust Headlights" then (this may take up to 10 seconds).
Adjust the headlights using their manual adjusting screws as referenced against a suitable aiming target.
[ON/OFF/Next]
The adjustment should now be learned.
[Done, Go Back]
Don't forget to check/clear fault codes afterwards.
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

neu318 said:


> No i'm sorry it's this one on the same page:
> 
> [Select]
> [55 - Xenon Range]
> ...


Yeah that's the one I found when I searched but it wasn't the same layout as mine. Damn you 2013 damn you!!!!!!!!!!!! haha


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Update...so we followed the directions along with the new beta version vcds as advised by Ross tech and success the fault light went away! I suspect it was because we tried running it the first time without the beta version vcds. 

Thanks to everyone that helped out with suggestions!


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

lolol this happens to me often, when i air down and then go back to ride height, some time it faults some time it doesn't.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

darrrentruong said:


> lolol this happens to me often, when i air down and then go back to ride height, some time it faults some time it doesn't.


Well the odd thing is that it never happened when I air out, this light only came on when I tried to configure it with the latest production version vcds not knowing I needed to use the beta version. Oh well, all is well my fault light is gone and my headlights are now correctly adapted.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

do the autolevelers work well with the air suspension? 

does it always point straight when you raise/lower it? 

after I got my car back from the shop for the air, i have the same error message all the time.
Hopefully they will work again if i get it reset, but I was afraid that the air would confuse the sensors and the headlights might point up/down if i raised/lowered it?


----------



## RediGarage (Apr 17, 2021)

I want to deactivate headlight range control from my audi a4 b8 but I couldn't make it right now...what address should I change with VCDC?



SoSoA3 said:


> *Headlight range control defective error...help! Update fault light fixed!*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> ...


----------

